
Steven Pinker on the Tribal Roots of Defying Social Distancing - MindGods
http://nautil.us/blog/steven-pinker-on-the-tribal-roots-of-defying-social-distancing
======
proc0
i agree, these protests in such large groups are very tribal and it's part of
the problem. We need to stay home and distance ourselves as much as possible
at least for the foreseeable future.

